
PG's Hacker News account is 10 years old today - brmorris
https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg
======
smoyer
There have been three leap days between his account creation and now.

~~~
danbruc
And three leap seconds.

------
brmorris
Just noticed this while passing through. Does this mean HN is 10 years old
today?

------
kayman
It'd be great to hear more on how PG built the community from scratch. Hacker
news is definitely a daily read for me.

------
CM30
I'm more surprised that Hacker News in general is that old. Is it really 10
years since this community began? Because I've always felt like it was started
more recently than that.

Then again, I feel the same thing about a social networks at the moment. I
can't quite believe the likes of Facebook, Twitter and Reddit are anywhere
near as old as they actually are.

------
cwp
Not until Sunday, because leap year.

------
blazespin
Last comment 340 days ago? Hmm.. not exactly a vote of confidence in his
invention.

~~~
Mz
He retired from Y Combinator last year. He is no longer a moderator here.

------
pc86
Who cares?

